# lol Wildest Police chases



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Watched a 86 300ZX Turbo take the highway at over 130MPH runnin from the cops.... Then he hit a semi. Serves him right I guess. (By the way I saw this on TV not in real life)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Watched a 86 300ZX Turbo take the highway at over 130MPH runnin from the cops.... Then he hit a semi. Serves him right I guess. (By the way I saw this on TV not in real life)


 That's great , now that they know the old Zs capabilities , they'll be hunting us like dogs........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah the cops hit it like 4 times in the back with their cars to spin it but it just wouldn't spin lol


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> yeah the cops hit it like 4 times in the back with their cars to spin it but it just wouldn't spin lol


Yet Z31s are notorious for spinning lol.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Yet Z31s are notorious for spinning lol.


 Only when we don't want them too..........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hell, just last night I was running from the cops- they flipped me over on my roof so I hopped out and flicked them off then I pissed on the road in front of them and they all piled up their cars like in smokey and the bandit! I kicked my rear wheel and my car flipped back over on all fours- I hopped back in and took off at 20 psi and at speeds of over 160 mph! Just incredible I tell you! Not a scratch on the paint either!


Then I had andrew dice clay pass the freebase pipe again-lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hell, just last night I was running from the cops- they flipped me over on my roof so I hopped out and flicked them off then I pissed on the road in front of them and they all piled up their cars like in smokey and the bandit! I kicked my rear wheel and my car flipped back over on all fours- I hopped back in and took off at 20 psi and at speeds of over 160 mph! Just incredible I tell you! Not a scratch on the paint either!
> 
> 
> Then I had andrew dice clay pass the freebase pipe again-lol


Sounds like anime


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Sounds like anime


Animatrix


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I saw that on tv the other night.


----------



## lunargirl1zgirl (Sep 14, 2004)

thats so crazy :dumbass:


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

wasn't the car stolen?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Naw I think it was just some 16 yr old. You saw it on Spike?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

yes.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

werd


----------

